

Noteleaf (YC W11) texts you quick info on the person you're about to meet with - citizenkeys
http://venturebeat.com/2011/03/17/noteleaf-scrapes-together-contact-info-ahead-of-a-meeting/

======
biot
I'm glad it uses info published by the person themselves and not from
something like Rapleaf, which was the name I immediately thought of based on
the headline.

------
jarin
This needs to be integrated with Foursquare or some other location-based
service and then built into a pair of eyeglasses.

------
tomjen3
Hmm am I the only one who doesn't want to have any random company get my info
just because somebody signed up for it?

~~~
dougws
It sounds like the info it sends is all publicly available--and not from some
sketchy stalker service but from LinkedIn, twitter, etc. In other words, it's
not sending anyone anything they couldn't find out themselves in a few
minutes.

------
sskates
After reading about how it took 6 tries for iamwil to get into YC, it makes
you realize how awesome of an achievement it is to be really living the dream:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2345664>

Nice job guys!

------
Joshim5
I actually had an idea similar to this and wanted to implement it sometime in
the future.

------
ryankirkman
Love it!

